# Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??



## uwe gerhard (22. April 2007)

Wer hat Erfahrungen beim Gummiköderangeln auf Karpfen gemacht?
Welche Fänge konntet ihr machen??
Würde mich freuen dazu Meinungen und Berichte zu hören.
Lieben Gruß|wavey: 
Uwe


----------



## duck_68 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Wer angelt schon gezielt mit Gummi auf Karpfen|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  #c 

Zufallsfänge hört man ab und an, wobei die wenigsten aber dann auch im Maul gehakt sind - hatte selbst bislang nur einen Giebel auf Gummi...


Martin


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Äh Uwe?

Wer angelt im ernst gezielt mit Gufis auf Karpfen???

Uli


----------



## bennie (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Die müssten eh angefüttert werden. Ist also ziemlich doof.

Fliege dagegen....


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Hallo,

das ist natürlich ´ne ziemlich skurrile Frage, die hier so manchen etwas verwirren wird. Ich vermute, du hast auch den gewissen Profi Blinker - Film gesehen. Der Film beweist, dass es tatsächlich funktioniert! Ich habe das selbst noch nicht gezielt versucht, aber als Beifang hatte ich schon zwei Karpfen auf Twister. Ein Versuch lohnt auf alle Fälle!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

oops Martin da warst du wenige Sekunden schneller....:m


----------



## duck_68 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



bennie schrieb:


> Die müssten eh angefüttert werden. Ist also ziemlich doof.
> 
> Fliege dagegen....



Warum müssen Karpfen angefüttert werden????


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Moin Uwe!

Hatte auch schon ein paar Beifänge, aber viel zu wenige 
um desshalb aufs gezielte Karpfentwistern zu wechseln.


----------



## bennie (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Gut, was heißt müssen... Karpfen haben keine Standorte. Ohne Das Füttern (siehe Profiblinker) wären Erfolge Ausnahme. Karpfen sind ja bekanntlich keine allzu agilen Räuber.


----------



## duck_68 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



bennie schrieb:


> Gut, was heißt müssen... Karpfen haben keine Standorte. Ohne Das Füttern (siehe Profiblinker) wären Erfolge Ausnahme. Karpfen sind ja bekanntlich keine allzu agilen Räuber.




Fütterst Du dann die Karpfen mit gehacktem Twister-Mix und Gufi-Flavour an?? |muahah: |muahah: 

Nix für ungut, aber ich halte das Vorhaben mit Twister & Co gezielt auf Karpfen zu fischen für ausgemachten Blödsinn.....

Martin


----------



## Bastler (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Fütterst Du dann die Karpfen mit gehacktem Twister-Mix und Gufi-Flavour an?? |muahah: |muahah:
> 
> Nix für ungut, aber ich halte das Vorhaben mit Twister & Co gezielt auf Karpfen zu fischen für ausgemachten Blödsinn.....
> 
> Martin


 
sehe ich auch so sind halt nur Beifang !


----------



## @dr! (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

obwohl ich fände es interessant ... habe auch die profi blinker dvd gesehen und war zugegebener maßen beeindruckt das man es so erfolgreich durchführen kann das fischen mit gummi auf karpfen


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Äh Uwe?
> 
> Wer angelt im ernst gezielt mit Gufis auf Karpfen???
> 
> Uli


:m 
Ich kenne tatsächlich jemanden der dies heute vor meinen Augen mit aussergerwöhnlichem Erfolg getan hat.#6 #6 
Mit dem Anfüttern|kopfkrat ,??????Also mit Boilies und Partikeln wird nicht mehr abgefüttert,oder wie?
Ob der Köder nun ein Gummiwurm, eine Tigernuss,ein Boilie oder was auch immer es sein mag,ist.
Karpfenangler die nicht mehr anfüttern???Hallo???
Na ja.
Es wurde nicht nur 1 Karpfen von 10 kg mit dieser Methode gefangen.Auch einige grössere Brassen, eine große Rotfeder und
ein Stör von ca. 1m Länge vergriffen sich ebenfalls an dem ruhigen Gummi.
Der Twister lag ruhig auf dem Grund und wurde eimfach eingeschlürft.
Die beiden Boardies haben den Film von Profi-Blinker gesehen, ich leider noch nicht,dafür heute aber live erlebt... 
Ein Bericht von den beiden folgt demnächst.Fotos und ein Video wurden auch gemacht.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Hier die Fotos





4
22.04.2007 Friedfisch-Twistern(-Angeln)...
...und Birger fängt auf einen A-Turbo am leichten Kopf prompt einen Stör und einen 10kg Karpfen. Desweiteren konnte er einige andere Friedfische wie Brassen und Rotfedern fangen. Ich habe mit Teig geangelt, der ersten Karpfen, der zeitgleich mit seinem Stör biss, ging leider ab. Danach konnte ich einen 7kg Karpfen fangen. Birger hatte auf Twister mehr Kontakte am Futterplatz als ich mit Teig, der Twister hat bei diesem Vergleich deutlich besser abgeschnitten. Anfüttern ist beim Friedfischtwistern jedoch das A und O (Paniermehl plus Twister in dieser Farbrichtung).


----------



## Bernhard* (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> ... Anfüttern ist beim Friedfischtwistern jedoch das A und O (Paniermehl plus Twister in dieser Farbrichtung). http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s440406/Herrhausen_Weißfisch2.jpg


http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s440406/Herrhausen_Stoer.jpg http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s440406/Herrhausen_Stoer2.jpg
http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s440406/Herrhausen_Karpfen1.jpgYeah!
Profiblinker-Weisheit meets Team Quantum!
Um sich auf den lieben Roland zu berufen: "Das heisst *Animiermehl*!!! :q 

@Steffen und Birger:
schön gemacht! #6 
http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s440406/Herrhausen_Karpfen2.jpg http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s440406/Herrhausen_Karpfen4.jpg 
http://www.stud.uni-goettingen.de/~s440406/Herrhausen_Weißfisch1.jpg


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



burn77 schrieb:


> Yeah!
> Profiblinker-Weisheit meets Team Quantum!
> Um sich auf den lieben Roland zu berufen: "Das heisst *Animiermehl*!!! :q
> 
> ...


 
Ja,das war eine Meisterleistung,typisch Birger und Steffen.#6 Was die Jungs angehen,das aber dann auch richtig.
Wir sind hier alle noch schwer beeindruckt.
Am WE beim Boardietreffen gehts dann weiter.Wir könnens kaum noch abwarten.
Gruß Uwe|wavey:


----------



## bennie (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Anfüttern ist beim Friedfischtwistern jedoch das A und O (Paniermehl plus Twister in dieser Farbrichtung).



Sag ich doch  Demnach würde ich auch nicht mehr wirklich vom klassischen Spinnfishcne reden. Kann man aber sehen wie mans will.


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



bennie schrieb:


> Sag ich doch  Demnach würde ich auch nicht mehr wirklich vom klassischen Spinnfishcne reden. Kann man aber sehen wie mans will.


 
Da redet ja auch ausser Dir auch niemand von.
#c Eine ganz neue Methode eben.
Komm doch am WE mal vorbei und versuchs selber mal.Birger ist auch da und kann Tips geben.Wenn Du das live erlebt hast,wirst Du anders denken.Klar, mit Spinnfischen hat das nicht viel zu tun,aber trotzdem spannend ohne Ende.
Gruß|wavey:


----------



## ae71 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

hallo, wie stark war die schnur? ich denke bei so paar grossen fischen sollte mind eine 20er sein, oder. wie ist es, lässt er einfach den köder auf grund liegen und wartet bis die schnur sich spannt oder wie merkten sie die bisse? haben sie mal kurz gezupft und wieder liegen lassen, erzähl mal näheres finde ich echt interessantl die methode!!!
grüsse
toni


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Ich weiss nur,daß es eine 0.06er geflochtene war.
Für Birger völlig ausreichend.
Der Twister wurde nach dem Auswerfen auf der Futterspur liegen gelassen, die Zupfer konnte man an der schwimmenden Schnur einwandfrei sehen.Den Anhieb im richtigen Monent zu setzen, das war schwierig.
Es gab keinen Wurf ohne Zupfer.An der Vergleichsrute mit Teig tat sich im direkten Vergleich dagegen wenig.
D a s fand ich am erstaunlichsten.Auch Rotfedern und Brassen nahmen den Twister völlig ahnungslos.
Ich habe allerdings nur ca 15 min danebengestanden und zugeschaut. 
Die beiden Ausnahmeangler werden das Experiment die nächsten Tage und auf dem Boarditreffen am So wiederholen und alles komplett mit Auswurf,Biss,Anhieb,Drill und Landung auf Video festhalten.
Jeder Boardie ist herzlich eingeladen,am Sonntag auf unserem Treffen dabeizusein und sich das einmal anzuschauen oder auch selbst auszuprobieren.
Gruss
Uwe
|wavey:


----------



## maesox (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Habe auch schon einen 77er Spiegler auf nen 15er Mann`s Gummifisch gefangen aber gezielt daraf gehen würde ich niemals!! Wer macht denn sowas?? Da funktionieren andere Metoden glaub besser! 



maesox


----------



## KaiAllround (24. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Hi Leute,

Mich würde Interresieren wo ich den Film darüber sehen kann oder eine beschreibung wie man das macht... Alos was für Gummis und wie schnell bzw. langsam einholen und und und?


----------



## Bernhard* (25. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Mich würde Interresieren wo ich den Film darüber sehen kann oder eine beschreibung wie man das macht... Alos was für Gummis und wie schnell bzw. langsam einholen und und und?


 
Schau mal HIER


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

neue Ergebnisse:














































Waren heute früh wieder los. Konnten 11 Karpfen auf Twister fangen, der größte von Birger hatte über 20 Pfund, Ich hatte kurz einen quer drauf bekommen, vom Haken viel eine Schuppe so groß wie der Deckel der Maisdose. Das Highlight waren für mich die Schleien, super schöner Fisch wie ich finde und eine große Überraschung. Friedfisch- bzw. Karpfentwistern klappt hervorragend. Wer will kann beim Boardietreffen gern gegen uns um die Wetteangeln - Boilie oder was auch immer gegen Twister  Den Spaß ist es allemal wert. Forellen haben wir nicht mehr gezählt am Ende, so zwischen 30 und 40 Stück werden es wohl gewesen sein 
__________________
Besten Gruß, Steffen 




*Karpfentwistern auf zandertwistern.de.....*
*Alles festghalten in Ton Und Bild:Wurf,Biss, Anhieb, Drill und Landung.*

*heute gehts weiter,an einem anderen Teich auf unserer Anlage,den ich gerne für diese Experipente zur Verfügung stelle..Wir werden berichten.*
*Gruß*
*Uwe*​


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Guten Morgen,
Birger und Steffen angeln seit um 5.30 Uhr am Waldteich.

Sie brauchen noch Filmmaterial für Ihre DVD über das Twisterangeln auf Friedfische.

Ich werde jetzt mal vorbeischauen, um zu schauen, ob was geht.

Ich berichte dann  nachher.
Hoffentlich mit Fotos.|rolleyes 
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Humphfry (28. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Im Ebro Stausee werden die Carps regelmäßig beim Blinkern gefangen.


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

letzte Fänge:




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93075&page=64# 




*AW: Angelparadies Herrhausen - Thread* 
28.04.2007 & 29.04.2007...Karpfentwistern, Klappe die dritte und vierte...


...geht zu Ende. Drei mal sind wir nun um 04.30 Uhr aufgestanden und nun ist endlich erstmal Pause. Gestern konnten wir noch sechs Karpfen fangen, darunter Birgers schöner Graskarpfen, der von der Oberfläche über unserem Futterplatz verschwand und dann plötzlich den Köder nahm. 71cm! Die Karpfenbisse wurden bereits weniger und heute ging dann bis auf zwei Schleien (meine ging vor den Füßen ab) und zwei Brassen nichts mehr. Es ist deutlich kühler geworden als die Tage zuvor und darum ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass die Karpfenbisse ausblieben. Da wir auch studieren, werden ausführlichere Berichte über das Karpfen- bzw. Friedfischtwistern später noch folgen, sowie natürlich die DVD. Am Dienstag, den 01.Mai, widmen wir uns dann wieder den Raubfischen.









































__________________
Besten Gruß, Steffen 




*Karpfentwistern auf zandertwistern.de......und ab geht's!!!*​ 



​


----------



## ae71 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

hallo, das ist ja fantastisch. kann es kaum glauben das es funktioniert, hatte mir die profiblinker dvd auch angeschaut übers fiedfisch twistern aber jetzt von anderen das auch noch vor allen dingen so erfolgreich. das kann eine neue angelmethode zum gezielten friefischspinnen werden! dann kann der gesetzgeber( evtl. verein) es bald nicht mehr verbieten mit kunstköder während der raubfischschonzeit!
das ist klasse und ich werde es auf allefälle auch prbieren.
frage habe ich noch: wie lang füttert ihr vorher an, da steht die sind seit 4.30 uhr auf den beinen, haben sie tage vorher schon gefüttert oder direkt hin, anfüttern mit mais und paniermehr, und dann immer wieder twister rein in gelb oder beige, liegen lassen für eine weile und dann wieder auswerfen bis es zupft?
grüsse
toni


----------



## k1ng (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

angelt ihr in einem karpfen puff ? oder geht es auch an anderen seen  die methode.


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo, das ist ja fantastisch. kann es kaum glauben das es funktioniert, hatte mir die profiblinker dvd auch angeschaut übers fiedfisch twistern aber jetzt von anderen das auch noch vor allen dingen so erfolgreich. das kann eine neue angelmethode zum gezielten friefischspinnen werden! dann kann der gesetzgeber( evtl. verein) es bald nicht mehr verbieten mit kunstköder während der raubfischschonzeit!
> das ist klasse und ich werde es auf allefälle auch prbieren.
> frage habe ich noch: wie lang füttert ihr vorher an, da steht die sind seit 4.30 uhr auf den beinen, haben sie tage vorher schon gefüttert oder direkt hin, anfüttern mit mais und paniermehr, und dann immer wieder twister rein in gelb oder beige, liegen lassen für eine weile und dann wieder auswerfen bis es zupft?
> grüsse
> toni


 
Hi,
es muß nicht tagelang vorher angefüttert werden, sondern kurz vorher eine Futterspur legen,nach 15 - 30 min sind die Fische am Platz.
Genau wie du schreibst.
Es wurde an 2 Teichen geangelt.
@ King 
Karpfenpuff??Sowas gibts?
Also wir betreiben so etwas nicht.
Die Methode funktioniert bestimmt auch in anderen Gewässern.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Living Dead (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Den Twister dann leigen lassen auf der Futterspur? Oder langsam einschleifen? Kaum zu Glauben|rolleyes


----------



## eckart70 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> @ King
> Karpfenpuff??Sowas gibts?
> Also wir betreiben so etwas nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## k1ng (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

ich meinte damit einen kleinen see der nur karpfen enthält, sowas ähnliches wie ein forellenweiher (Forellenpuff), sagt man halt so in mannheim -.-


----------



## Buster (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

@ king:
Der See hat einen Mischbestand - dort schwimmen reichlich Friedfischarten und auch Räuber drin.
Ich war am Sonntag ebenfalls dort und hab es probiert - und muss schon sagen das es ne spannende Angelmethode ist. Das Gefühl wenn man das zupfen am anderen Ende der Schnur in den Fingern spürt ist echt elektrisierend.
Ich hatte pro Wurf auch reichlich Fischkontakt - aber konnte keinen erwischen da mein Tackledealer nur Jigköpfe und Twister hatte die dann doch etwas zu groß waren.
Nächstes mal bin ich besser ausgerüstet und dann werd ich einen erwischen.
Allein den Fisch zu spüren wenn er den Köder aufnimmt hat den Angeltag zu einem Erlebnis werden lassen und die Anzahl und die Intensität der Zupfer macht mich zuversichtlich für den nächsten Ausflug zu Teichen der Hammershäuser Mühle.


----------



## duck_68 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



Buster schrieb:


> @ king:
> Der See hat einen Mischbestand - dort schwimmen reichlich Friedfischarten und auch Räuber drin.
> Ich war am Sonntag ebenfalls dort und hab es probiert - und muss schon sagen das es ne spannende Angelmethode ist. Das Gefühl wenn man das zupfen am anderen Ende der Schnur in den Fingern spürt ist echt elektrisierend.
> Ich hatte pro Wurf auch reichlich Fischkontakt - aber konnte keinen erwischen da mein Tackledealer nur Jigköpfe und Twister hatte die dann doch etwas zu groß waren.
> ...




_Wenn die Karpfen in dem "Teich" auf Twister gehen, haben die Fische dort wohl ein erhebliches Nahrungsdefizit, denn als "natürlich" kann man diese Verhalten bei Karpfen wohl wirklich nicht bezeichnen|kopfkrat _

Martin


----------



## nordman (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Wer hat Erfahrungen beim Gummiköderangeln auf Karpfen gemacht?
> Welche Fänge konntet ihr machen??
> Würde mich freuen dazu Meinungen und Berichte zu hören.
> Lieben Gruß|wavey:
> Uwe



hallo uwe, da kann ich dir einiges zu erzæhlen.

ich habe viele, viele jahre lang am elbe-luebeck-kanal gefischt, bevor ich nach norwegen weggezogen bin. dort habe ich vorwiegend im herbst so regelmæssig karpfen als beifang beim zanderangeln mit glitzergruenen twistern gehabt, dass ich an einen zufall nicht mehr glauben mochte. also habe ich mich gezielt an bekannte karpfenecken gestellt, und es drauf angelegt.

und es hat geklappt: ich habe dabei die grøssten karpfen meines anglerlebens gefangen (wohl gmerkt, gefangen, nicht gerissen!), der beste hatte schlappe 36 pfund, ich hab nie etwas von einem grøsseren karpfen aus dem gewæsser gehørt.

abgesehen davon war der drill an der feinen twisterrute das mit abstand hærteste, was ich je erlebt habe.

den twister nur ganz langsam leicht ueber den grund huepfen lassen, funktioniert aber nicht bei schlammigem untergrund, sondern nur auf sand.

ich habe nicht angefuettert, sondern habe an stellen gefischt, von denen ich wusste, dass da immer grosse karpfen stehen.#h

in dem kanal gibt es absolut reichlich nahrung, die karpfen leiden bei leibe keinen hunger dort (so sehen sie auch nicht aus).


----------



## Living Dead (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die karpfen in dem twister eine larve oder andere wassertierchen sehen und zu einer eiweißquelle nicht nein sagen!


----------



## NorbertF (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> _Wenn die Karpfen in dem "Teich" auf Twister gehen, haben die Fische dort wohl ein erhebliches Nahrungsdefizit, denn als "natürlich" kann man diese Verhalten bei Karpfen wohl wirklich nicht bezeichnen|kopfkrat _
> 
> Martin



Du musst mal Profiblinker DVDs kucken, dann beantworten sich deine Zweifel 
Ihr habt mich heiss gemacht, ich probiers morgen auch mal wieder. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Lorenz (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> _denn als "natürlich" kann man diese Verhalten bei Karpfen wohl wirklich nicht bezeichnen|kopfkrat _



Wieso eigentlich nicht?

Was ist im Wasser denn an Futter?
Das sind doch alles mehr oder weniger Kleintiere! Die bewegen sich natürlich auch...

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist,dass Konkurenz am Futterplatz nicht geduldet wird! Alles was kleiner ist wird dann halt vertrieben!


----------



## Buster (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

zum Thema Nahrungsdefizit kann ich sagen das es dort im Teich vor Bachflohkrebsen nur so wimmelt.

Wie wäre es denn wenn alle "Skeptiker" (um es mal freundlich auszudrücken) statt unermüdlich nach Gründen zu suchen warum das "unnormal" ist, einfach mal an einen Karpfensee ihrer Wahl gingen um dort nach Anleitung die Methode zu testen.
Ich bin sicher das Ihr nach den Zupfern in der Schnur mal überlegt ob das nicht vielleicht doch ne Methode sein könnte.
Schaut doch einfach mal über den Tellerrand...#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Hey!
entspann mal (um es mal freundlich auszudrücken), man lernt ja gern dazu. Unermüdlich sucht hier keiner.

Ist ja ein spannendes Thema. Jetzt wo ich ein bißchen dazu gelesen habe kann ich es mir eher vorstellen. Wäre vielleicht auch anders gewesen, wenn Uwe die Infos gleich reingestellt hätte.
Um 21:16 den Thread mit der Frage zu stellen, dann zu warten bis es einige erstaunte Gesichter gibt und 40 Minuten später die Bilder zu bringen ist ja auch ein wenig fies. Ganz schön viele Fische und ein großer Artenreichtum...

Uli


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

@sundvogel
Ich war selbst total überrascht,daß das funktioniert und habe, bevor mich alle Zweifler im AB hier verbal als Spinner zerrissen hätten,erst einmal vorsichtig angefragt.Ich konnte das selbst ja nicht glauben, warum sollte es Dir oder anderen hier nicht genauso gehen,ist ja auch eine verrückte Sache.
Da das Birgers Idee war, habe ich mich mit Infos zurückgehalten, da ich Einzeilheiten selbst nicht genau wusste.Ich wollte dem "Meister" da nicht vorgreifen.
Birger ist da der Experte, ich nur staunender Lehrling.
Er wird selbst noch einen genauen Bericht über die Angeltage hier in Seesen-Kirchberg schreiben,mangels Internetverbindung nach Umzug dauert das leider noch etwas.
Auch wird gerade aus dem Filmmaterial eine DVD von 90 min Länge zusammengeschnitten.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## NorbertF (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

So ich habs auch gerade 3 Stunden versucht. Etwas Paniermehtl angefüttert und weisse A Turbos mit leichtem Kopf.
Als Vergleich habe ich noch ne Matchrute mit Pose und 3 Maiskörner ausgelegt.
Gefangen habe ich einen Schuppi mit 90cm und eine ReFo mit 45. Allerdings beide auf die Matchrute (der Karpfen war ein extrem heisster Tanz, aber meine Frau konnte ihn nach 10 Minuten keschern).
Mit dem Twister gingen nur 5 winzige Barsche. Irgendwas ist noch falsch, ich probiers aber nochmal.


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



NorbertF schrieb:


> So ich habs auch gerade 3 Stunden versucht. Etwas Paniermehtl angefüttert und weisse A Turbos mit leichtem Kopf.
> Als Vergleich habe ich noch ne Matchrute mit Pose und 3 Maiskörner ausgelegt.
> Gefangen habe ich einen Schuppi mit 90cm und eine ReFo mit 45. Allerdings beide auf die Matchrute (der Karpfen war ein extrem heisster Tanz, aber meine Frau konnte ihn nach 10 Minuten keschern).
> Mit dem Twister gingen nur 5 winzige Barsche. Irgendwas ist noch falsch, ich probiers aber nochmal.


 
Hallo,
Nicht aufgeben, man muss schon einiges beachten, wenn das funktionieren soll.
Hier Birgers Tipps:

Auf weisse Twister ging hier gar nichts.

Gelb ,grünlich oder sandfarben mussten die sein.

Die Schnur darf nicht zu straff sein,sie muss ein wenig durchhängen,damit man den Biss besser erkennen kann und der Fisch nicht gleich Widerstand spürt und den Köder ausspuckt.

Wichtig ist noch eine sehr dünne geflochtene Schnur,z.B.0,08er Fireline oder vergleichbar,damit man jeden Zupfer sieht.

Auch darf man nicht sofort anschlagen,sondern muss den Fisch ein kleines Stück abziehen lassen,bevor man den Anschlag setzt.
Sonst gibt es nur Fehlbisse.
Am besten hält man zur Bisserkennung zusätzlich die Schnur mit der rechten Hand vor der Rolle ,zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger.Falls man mal pennt.man mekt jeden Zupfer.
.
Auch sollte man den Twister nicht  direkt an die geflochtene Schnur binden, sondern ein Fluocarbonvorfach in angemessener Stärke vorschalten.

Dann sollte man den Twister ruhig mal  länger am Platz liegen lassen.
Birger bekam manchmal noch nach 2 Min. einen Biss .

Die Jigköpfe müssen ultraleicht und klein sein.

Den Gummikörper sollte man etwas stutzen, damit der Schwanz nicht zuweit vom Haken entfernt ist, sonst viele Fehlbisse.
Das Schwierigste ist, den Fisch abziehen zu lassen ohne sofort anzuschlagen.

Ich hoffe, diese Tipps helfen ein wenig weiter.

Ach ja,noch eins, die grösseren Karpfen bissen ungefähr 5-6m 

n e b e n der Futterspur.Alle.:m 

Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Moin,
Das Karpfentwistern werd ich mal ausprobieren. :vik: 
Ich hab mir mal die ProfiBlinker Dvd gekauft und war erstaunt, dass das funktioniert.


----------



## bennie (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Ich vermute aber trotzdem dass ein Wurm anstelle des Köders genauso gut fangen würde.... trotzdem interessante Methode. Auch wenn es kein wirkliches Spinnfischen mehr ist.


----------



## ollidi (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Das klappt. Schaut doch auch mal hier. Und im Mittellandkanal gibt es bestimmt keine Überpopulation mit Karpfen.
Hier wurde der Twister sogar aktiv über der Steinpackung geführt.


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



bennie schrieb:


> Ich vermute aber trotzdem dass ein Wurm anstelle des Köders genauso gut fangen würde.... .


 
Leider liegst Du da falsch.absolut nein. #d 

Haben wir alles durchgetestet,an freier Leine.Sicher kamen da auch Bisse, aber viel, viel weniger als auf Twister
.Warum das so ist,..#c .keine Ahnung,wir rätseln selber noch.

Solltest du es versuchen,leg doch eine Vergleichsrute mitWurm ,Teig und Mais daneben, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht.

Eventuell zusammen mit einem Angelkollegen,denn man braucht vollste Konzentration an der Twisterrute und kann nicht 2 Ruten gleichzeitg  bedienen.


Gruß#c Uwe


----------



## NorbertF (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nicht aufgeben, man muss schon einiges beachten, wenn das funktionieren soll.
> Hier Birgers Tipps:
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Dank für die Tipps! Das hilft mir weiter. Ich hatte 12er Crystal, die war wohl zu dick. Weisse Twister also auch nicht, ok 
Na dann werd ich das mal wieder versuchen, merci nochmals!


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Keine Ursache,Norbert.Gern geschehen.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## bennie (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Haben wir alles durchgetestet,an freier Leine.Sicher kamen da auch Bisse, aber viel, viel weniger als auf Twister
> .Warum das so ist,..#c .keine Ahnung,wir rätseln selber noch.
> 
> Gruß#c Uwe



verblüffendes Phänomen...


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



bennie schrieb:


> verblüffendes Phänomen...


Hääääähhh...?|kopfkrat #c |splat: 
Wenn Neider ,Spötter mich umringen , denk ich an Götz von Berlichingen. :q


----------



## bennie (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

nein, das verwundert mich wirklich... hätte drauf gewettet dass ein Wurm genau so gut fängt wie der gleichfarbige Twister 

PS: ich hätt zitieren sollen aber der Post war mir zu lang ... habs mal editiert


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Ach so, na dann.alles klar.
|wavey:


----------



## Zoddl (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Uppps.... wird lang...

Abgesehen von den wirklich eher zufällig gefangenen Friedfischen (Karpfen, Plötze, Giebel, ... und natürlich Brassen), hatte ich mal nen einmaliges Erlebnis mit Schleien auf Twister, das man schon als gezielt bezeichnen kann.
Einmalig deshalb, weil ich das ganze damals eher nicht wiederholbaren Zufall angesehen hab und deshalb auch nicht wieder probiert hatte. 
Mit dem Thread hier sieht die Sache jetzt aber ganz anders aus...

Aber nun zu besagtem Tag:
Zielfisch war an dem Tag Barsch, dementsprechend sah die Ausrüstung aus. 1,80 kurze "Wabbelrute" mit nem Wurfgewicht von 10gr, spartanischen 2 Twisterköpfen und vier Twistern. Und damit vollkommen "undertackled". Auch zum bevorstehendem Schleienfang... |supergri

Die ersten "Würfe" (war eher vertikales lupfen) brachten gar nix. Ausser den Verlust des ersten Twisterkopfes. Der zweite, hab ich erst da festgestellt, war leicht stumpf. Stumpf nicht ganz... eher nicht mehr ganz scharf. So nen Zwischending...
Egal.... muss gehen! Kleiner (3cm) gelber Doppelschwanz drauf und ab damit.

Nach drei "lupfern", der erste Fisch. Wat nen Mega - Barsch! Aber schon nach 4 Sekunden ungesehen ausgeschlitzt(?). Wahrscheinlich wegen dem stumpfen Haken...

Das wiederholte sich so ungefähr noch zweimal, dachte schon an seitlich gehakte Fische. Aus Frust darüber den Köder am Grund an schlaffer Leine liegen lassen und erstmal ne Kippe gezündet. 
Und genau das war dann auch der Trick bei der ganzen Sache! Quasi dank Nikotinsucht entdeckt!
Als ich wieder in Richtung Schnur sah, bewegte die sich gerade in Richtung Strommitte... Anhieb... sitzt! Statt dem grossen Barsch landete dann die erste Schleie im Kescher. Wohlbemerkt im Maul gehakt!

Huhh? Nochmal probiert... Köder rin... lupfen... liegen lassen... lupfen... liegen lassen ... Schnur bewegt sich... Anhieb... nexte Schleie! Mit 45 cm keine kleine. Aber es kam noch grösser!

In den zwei Stunden, wie der Kurztrip dauerte, hatte ich sieben Schleien, die ich wenigstens einmal bis zur Oberfläche bekam und bei denen der Twister im Maul hing. Landen konnte ich dank des stumpfen Hakens nur die ersten zwei (40 und 45 cm). 
Die anderen schätze ich auf 35 bis 50 cm. Dazu kommen noch die Bisse, die ich dank Wabbelrute und stumpfen Haken nicht verwerten konnte. Sag ja, vollkommen verkehrte Ausrüstung bei...
Als letztes ging aber noch nen wahrer Schleienbrummer an den Haken, der sich unter ne ausgespühlte Baumwurzel rettete. Von der konnt ich nur die riesige Schwanzflosse... bestaunen. 

Nen Köderwechsel zwischendurch auf den 5cm rot-glitter Twister, den 3er lila-glitter Doppelschwanztwister und den kleinen 5er schwarz-weiss Gummifisch, brachte zwar Barsch, wurde aber von den Schleien absolut ignoriert. Nen Wechsel auf den kleinen gelben brachte dann aber wieder (nur) Schleien.

Obwohl die Stelle auch für Schleien und (natürlich Barsch) bekannt ist, hat mich damals die Zahl der Schleien und auch die Bissfrequenz ziemlich beeindruckt.
Ein Ansitz vier Tage später zur gleichen Tageszeit mit Mais und Tauwurm brachte dagegen gerade mal zwei Schleien, nebst Beifang.
Wie gesagt, wiederholt hab ich das seitdem, warum auch immer, nicht wieder.


Wieso die aber damals nur auf den gelben Doppelschwanz gebissen haben, leuchtet mir auch jetzt noch nicht ein. Die Stelle war / wurde nicht prepariert und der baugleiche lila-glitter sieht im Wasser... öhm.... natürlicher... krebsähnlicher, froschähnlicher aus, als diese "gelbe Ampel".

Wenn bei euch die Farbe gelb funzt, kann man das .... etwas weitläufig ... ja noch mit dem angefütterten Platz erklären. Aber hier?
Gelbe, grosse Insektenlarven kenn ich nicht! Bachflohkrebse sind eher grau und Gelbrandkäfer.... eher schwarz. 
Das einzigste was ich mir erklären könnte wäre... Fischlaich? Könnte das sein? Den Schleientag hatte ich Anfang Mai, also quasi zeitgleich mit euren Karpfenfängen. Nur eben knapp 8 Jahre früher...

Aber am ehesten würd ich bei Karpfen / Schleien auf kleine braune Doppelschwanz - Twister (als Krebsimitat) oder auf schwarze Twister (als Blutegel - Imitat) tippen.
Werd ich die Tage mal (ohne Anfüttern!!) auf die neulich entdeckten halbstarken Karpfen probieren. Wenn mich die Barsche "durchlassen"...

Zoddl


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Also heftige Sache, find ich klasse! #6
Haben hier nämlich noch in vielen Seen bis 15.05. nur Kunstköderangeln, was das ja nun aber ist. 
Und bisher geht da auf Karpfen und Schleien halt nichts. Wäre ja bärig damit was zu ändern, und vor allem die Karpfen mal an der feinen Spinnrute zu drillen. Wie dick waren denn die FC Vorfächer, 0,20 oder 0,23 halte ich für ganz brauchbar bei wohlgemerkt Freiwasser, aber das ist dann doch wieder der Monodraht, den Karpfen eigenlich scheuen (siehe Erfindung Haarmethode), oder tun die das dann hier nicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Hallo,
das Fluocarbon - Vorfach hatte eine Stärke von 0,27mm. Ich benutze das sonst zum Fliegenfischen auf Großsalmoniden.
(Ich habe keine andere Stärke da)
Man müsste ausprobieren, ob dünnere Stärken mehr Bisse bringen.
Ich glaube aber , noch mehr Bisse,als mindestens 3 Zupfer bei einem Wurf geht kaum noch.|rolleyes 
Aber hier gibt es noch sehr viel auszuprobieren.
Das Phänomen, daß andere Farben ignoriert werde, haben wir hier auch.Weder weiss, rot, blau...kein Zupfer.
Höchstens eine Forelle zupfte sich ab und zu einen bunten Twister vom Grund(!).
Friedfische Fehlanzeige.
Auf gelb und gelb grün ging es dann ,nach dem Köderwechsel, Schlag auf Schlag.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Marc38120 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

echt derhammer, birger hats drauf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

habt ihr die twister schonmal über nacht in flavour eingelegt????

MfG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Fluocarbon - Vorfach hatte eine Stärke von 0,27mm. Ich benutze das sonst zum Fliegenfischen auf Großsalmoniden.
> (Ich habe keine andere Stärke da)
> Man müsste ausprobieren, ob dünnere Stärken mehr Bisse bringen.
> Ich glaube aber , noch mehr Bisse,als mindestens 3 Zupfer bei einem Wurf geht kaum noch.|


Dann werd ich mal mit der 0,23 starten, erscheint mir am passendsten. Hab gerade derart buntes Minigetwister gekauft, mal sehen ob ich dieses WE so ein Friedgetwistere schaffe. :g


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

@zoddl
Endlich Jemand, der unsere Erfahrungen teilt.
Toller Bericht und wieder eine Bestätigung, daß es weder mit dem Gewässer, noch der "Nahrungsarmut" desselben zu tun hat. 
Auch die Farbe Gelb scheint der Kniff an dieser Methode zu sein.
Mit irgendeiner natürlichen Nahrung müssen die Fische das ja verwechseln.|kopfkrat 
Und es funktioniert auch ohne Anfüttern, wenn die Fische aktiv sind.
Es ist kein Zufall, daß Friedfische den gelben Twister vom Grund nehmen.
@marc38120
Die Idee mit dem Flavour werden wir mal ausprobieren.Wer weiß......|rolleyes und klar hat Birger das drauf.#6 

@AngelDet
Dann wünschen wir Dir viel Erfolg und Petri Heil.
Wir warten schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> @AngelDet
> Dann wünschen wir Dir viel Erfolg und Petri Heil.
> Wir warten schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.
> Gruß
> Uwe


Jepp, am Sonntag mal am Harzteich probiert, ich zusammen mit KHof.
Wir haben also die unterschiedlichsten Montagen ausprobiert, Klaus mit Carolina-Rig, also GuFi/Twister auf einfachem Haken ohne Blei, dafür ein Laufblei ca. 60cm davor,
ich mit Minitwister A0-Schwänzlein am 0.18er FC. Das Rig funzt irgendwie noch besser.

Was aber nicht funktionierte: Die Friedfische in der Ecke waren wohl zu klein, so bis K3 en'masse und Rotaugen und Rotfedern, die mal dran zupften, aber das wars. 
Müssen dazu wohl eher die Dickfische sein?

Was aber funktionierte: Warum fängt man mit am Boden rumliegenden und kaum bewegten Gummi Forellen? |kopfkrat 
Das war ja irgendwie merkwürdig, wohl mit dem Wetterwechsel und einer später am Abend noch sehr guten Beißphase zu tun: Die ReFos sammelten das Gummi regelrecht unten ein, vom Mini-A0 Twister bis zum 6cm GuFi voll inhaliert. 
Sehr bequeme Methode :q, wenn mal das mal mit dem sonstigen Gewerfe vergleicht. Auf Spinner machten wir dann aber unsere ReFo-FullHouses komplett und das wars erstmal.
Müßte man wohl kräftiger auf die großen anfüttern |kopfkrat, was aber erst ab 15.05. offen ist.


----------



## bennie (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

funzt das auch auf schlamm? sobald die schonzeit zuende is werd ichs mittags beim stalken mal austesten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



bennie schrieb:


> funzt das auch auf schlamm? sobald die schonzeit zuende is werd ichs mittags beim stalken mal austesten


Also ich schätze ja, die beangelte Ecke ist direkt sumpfig und selbst die Forellen fanden den Gummiwurm.
Wobei ich mich ja immer noch frage, was die da wie Schleien+Karpfen machen ... |rolleyes


----------



## Zoddl (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

@bennie
Wieso nicht? Wenn du die Twister unbeschwert auf den Haken ziehst, bleiben ja auf dem Schlamm liegen. 

Einzigst beim Wurfgewicht musst du dir was einfallen lassen. Das Wurfgewicht direkt auf der Hauptschnur fällt bei schlammigen Boden ganz klar aus. 
In solchen Fällen benutz ich ein kurzes Stück dicke, steife Monofile. Darauf kommen, je nachdem, einige plattgedrückte (reine Glaubensfrage, ob plattdrücken tatsächlich hilft) Schrotbleie. Das hat den Vorteil, dass somit dein Wurfgewicht verteilt wird und nicht in einem Punkt konzentriert wird, also auch nicht so leicht oder tief im Schlamm versinken. Die steife Monofile trägt da ebenfalls dazu bei. 
Und die Monofile muss auf deiner Hauptschnur natürlich freilaufend montiert sein! 

Der einzigste Nachteil bei der Montage ist, dass du die bei dem momentanen Wind wohl eher vergessen kannst....
Funzt aber super als "Sucher" für Barsche im Winter durch die durch den Schlamm furchenden Schrotbleie. Oder generell als sensible Montage auf alles was Flossen hat.


@all
Was meint ihr, bis zu welcher Twistergrösse die Karpfen und Schleien auf die Gummis einsteigen? Wenn es "nur" an der Farbe gelb / gelb-grün liegt, müsste ja jede Grösse funktionieren, solange sie nur irgendwie ins Maul passt?
Was waren die grössten Gummis, die Karpfen und / oder Schleie gefangen haben??

Zoodl


----------



## bennie (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

wollte es im sommer praktizieren... bissel füttern und dann schaun was kommt.... halt mittags bei stalken


----------



## fantazia (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

kann mir irgendwie nich vorstellen das man in nem richtigen see oder fluss mit dieser methode mehr fängt als mit normalen karpfenködern.is zwar nee tolle und fazinierende methode karpfen zu fangen aber in nem richtigen see oder fluss glaube ich irgendwie nich das man damit so gut abschneidet im gegensatz zu anderen ködern.also für mich uninteressant.mal zum testen und spielen aber um damit selektiv auf karpfen zu fischen?


----------



## bennie (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

man muss sie halt vor der nase haben denke ich. im 1ha teich zu bewerkstelligen. ich bin experiementierfreudig


----------



## Birger (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Hi,
also nach langer Abstinenz melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort, hatte sehr viel zu tun in letzter Zeit.

Also das Friedfischtwister funktioniert einwandfrei.
Trick bei der Sache ist, dass man mit dem Futterneid der Fische spekuliert: es liegt ein loser Futtertepich da mit einigen kleinen Maiskörnern. Fressen nun die Kleinfische davon, werden auch die Karpfen irgendwann aufmerksam. Das Futter m uss aber so liegen, dass die Fische suchen müssen, also keine Ballen anfüttern, sonder flächig anfüttern.
Ist ein Schwarm Karpfen am Platz, muss es für jeden Fisch schnell gehen, denn viel gibt es nicht zu fressen:
Also picken sich die größten Fische schnell die größten Partikel vom Futterplatz (die sind ja nicht umsonst so groß geworden, fressen eben schneller und mehr als die anderen). Das größte "Maiskorn" ist aber nun der Twister, der auch noch am Jigkopf senkrecht (standup-Effekt) auf dem Grund steht. 
Passt die Farbe, kommt der Biss 100%.

Im Prinzip ist es nichts anderes, als mit sonstigen Ködern zu fischen, nur das man den Vorteil hat, dass die Karpfen sowas noch nicht kennen. 
Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass man so unbedingt besser fängt, aber auch definitiv nicht schlechter!
Und der größere Spaßfaktor am normalen Spinngeschirr ist auf jeden Fall auf meiner Seite. Bei einer Selbsthakmontage hat man doch den interessantesten Teil des Angelns (Biss+Anhieb) verpasst. Reizt mich als Spinnfischer überhaupt nicht.


----------



## OnTheMove (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Die sache klingt einfach nur interessant!!! ich werde es auf jeden fall mal versuchen!!!!


----------



## rob (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

macht sicher viel spass an der spinne mit anschlag und drill.
wir machen das ähnlich mit der fliegenrute.binden dazu maisfliegen (etwas grösser als ein maiskorn) die wir in einem maisteppich ablegen und warten bis die karpfen zum platz kommen.schlagen entweder auf sicht oder nach kurzem zug an der schnur an.
das ganze funz auch mit boilieimitaten.haben mit gelben und roten gefangen.bei den roten wurden erdbeer oder tutti frutti angefüttert.
hat zwar mit fliegenfischen an sich nichts zu tun,macht aber seeeehr viel freude!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Birger (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Das erstaunliche daran ist ja, dass die Karpfen einen falsch riechenden Köder nehmen. Also die Twister hab ich so aus der Tüte genommen und draufgezogen, ohne Lockstoffe oder sonstwas. Ne Boiliefliege wird auch nicht wirklich gut riechen.
Da steht natürlich wieder die Frage nach den ganzen Flavours, die man "unbedingt" beim Karpfenangeln braucht im Raum...


----------



## rob (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

servus birger!
wir dippen die boiliefliegen natürlich auch nicht....sonst wäre es ja kein fliegenfischen:q
denke der karpfen riecht das futter am teppich und saugt dann in der gier alles ein was dort liegt und ähnlich aussieht.glaube auch,das ihm da die größeren "futterstücke" am teppich reizen und er schnell versucht vor den anderen das teil einzusaugen.
lg rob


----------



## fjordkobold (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



Birger schrieb:


> Das erstaunliche daran ist ja, dass die Karpfen einen falsch riechenden Köder nehmen. Also die Twister hab ich so aus der Tüte genommen und draufgezogen, ohne Lockstoffe oder sonstwas. Ne Boiliefliege wird auch nicht wirklich gut riechen.
> Da steht natürlich wieder die Frage nach den ganzen Flavours, die man "unbedingt" beim Karpfenangeln braucht im Raum...




ja futterneid ist eine lustige sache und so ein twister in der richtigen grösse könnte von form und konsistenz auch eine 
fette raupe oder made sein.um fische anzulocken sind lockstoffe oder anfüttern sicher gut nur bei manchen sachen frag ich mich auch ob etwas natürlicheres nicht besser ist als 
eine künstliche komisch riechende tunke.


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Hallo,
ich habe heute meinen ersten Karpfen gezielt auf Gummi gefangen.4-5kg nur,aber ein sehr schöner Fisch .
Birger und Peter sind noch am Angeln,Foto kommt dann später rein.
Ich wollte mal statt Twister einen kleinen ,gelb -schwarzen Gummifisch ausprobieren.
Birger, der schon einen schönen Karpfen,eine Schleie und 2 Brassen auf Twister verhaften konnte, wechselte die Stelle und meinte nur,daß die Karpfen nicht auf Gummifisch beissen,sondern nur auf Twister und daß an dieser Stelle doch nichts mehr geht,mit Karpfen..
Ich wollte das Gegenteil beweisen ,und da ich gerne neue Sachen ausprobiere,montierte ich einen von den Fischlis an die 0,08er Fireline Cristall.Meine Rute:
Ron Thomson Steelhead, Rolle:Shimano Slade.
Ich warf 5 m neben die alte Futterspur, die meiner Meinung nach wohl sowieso schon leergefressen war.
Ich bekam sofort einen Biss,den ich nicht verwandeln konnte....Birger meinte trockenas war eine Forelle,kein Karpfen und zog mit Peter an die vielversprechende ,neue Stelle ab.
3 Würfe später hatte ich wieder einen Biß,der dann auch hing.Es war schon ein toller Drill an dem Gerät,und Birger wollte es erst gar nicht glauben.
Aber ich habe es bewiesen:Auch auf Gummi_fisch _beissen die Karpfen.
Auf ruhenden Twister auch.
Birger hat gerade den Schlüssel für die Anlage vorbeigebracht und befindet sich jetzt auf dem Nachhauseweg.
Peter und er konnten noch 4 Karpfen und 1 Graser erwischen.Fotos folgen.
Das war ein sehr erfolgreicher Angelnachmittag,den wir bald wiederholen werden.Natürlich mit Gummi.:m
Eine DVD vom Angeln an unseren Teichen hat Birger jetzt fertiggestellt.150min !Mit Gummiköder auf Karpfen.Wurf,Biss,Drill und Landung ungeschnitten.
Wer Interesse daran hat,einfach den Birger fragen.
Ich habe sie heute erhalten und werde sie mir gleich gemütlich zu Hause anschauen.
Die Ausschnitte ,die ich schon gesehen habe, verlangen nach mehr.
Jetzt mache ich nämlich Feierabend.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## bennie (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Schön, dass die Rute auch bei dir gute Fische bringt 
Petri Heil!


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Petri Dank.Das ist eine tolle Rute, möchte ich nicht mehr hergeben.#6:vik:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

hallo zusammen. birger hat gestern nen technik-bericht zum karpfentwistern verfasst. wollte alle interessierten mal daraufhinweisen. den bericht gibt es *hier*
hats mal wieder jemand versucht?


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

cool...lol.....
echt krass!
ich habn mal gehört das es mit toten köderfisch gehen soll!
das hab ich aber nie geglaubt!
aber twister sehen ja son bisschen aus wie würmchen!
vlt beißen sie deswegen???


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

also ich denke mal eher es ist die farbe des mais, denn auf andere farben läuft es nicht so wirklich, wäre eher glück. wir haben verschiedene farben getestet, gelb ist einfach klasse. wenn man karpfen mit pellets anfüttert, gehen auch braune farben denke ich. wir haben auch mit erbsen gefüttert und nen twister mit grünem schwanz genommen. geht aber wie schon gesagt, gelb und mais, top.
ja, auf köderfische sind karpfen gefangen worden aber DAS ist mit sicherheit eine ausnahme. kannst ja mal ein jahr mit köfi auf karpfen ansitzen, denke mal außer hecht aal zander (wels?) wird da NÜX gehen


----------



## uwe gerhard (31. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Hi,
es gibt neues von der Friedfisch auf Gummimethode.
Birger ist ja als fest angestellter Testangler für die Angelgerätefirma Quantum tätig.Am letzen WE "musste" er deshalb zu Filmaufnahmen mit D-Max und Auwa Thiemann nach Rothenburg a.d. Thauber.
Fish for Fun Sendung darüber läuft leider erst Anfang 2008 auf D-Max.
Dort zeigte er den erstaunten Mitgliedern des dort ansässigen Angelvereins, was ein Vollprofi so alles aus der Thauber zaubern kann.
Er fing einige Karpfen und auch mehrere schöne Barben mit ruhendem Twister auf Grund.
Zum grössten Erstaunen aller Anwesenden.
Jetzt ist also auch auf Film dokumentiert, daß wir nicht fantasieren, und hier eine sehr ungewöhnliche aber auch sehr erfolgreiche neue Angelmethode entdeckt wurde, die sehr ausbaufähig ist.
Es gibt für Interessierte eine Doppel- DVD über das Friedfischtwistern hier an meinem Schulteich, von Birger und Bubbel 2000 in Aktion.
Wurf, Biss, Anhieb Drill und Landung ungeschnitten.
Karpfen,Schleien und Graser.
150min.Laufzeit.
Zum Selbstkostenpreis von 17 Euro.

Birger war gerade hier, er gehört als freier Mitarbeiter schon länger zum Team und ist jetzt unser fester Guide hier im Angelparadies und bietet mehrere interessante Kurse an. 

Wenn es genug Interessenten gibt, können diese das Karpfentwistern bei Birger lernen.
Denn unter seiner Anleitung geht das weit besser, als wenn man das selbst ausprobiert.
Für Spinnangler wäre dies doch mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung.
Was haltet Ihr denn von dieser Idee.?
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Jetzt ist also auch auf Film dokumentiert, daß wir nicht fantasieren, und hier eine sehr ungewöhnliche aber auch sehr erfolgreiche neue Angelmethode entdeckt wurde, die sehr ausbaufähig ist.


das haben wohl eher die jungs von profiblinker entdeckt.
http://www.hwangelshop.de/Video-DVD/Profi-Blinker-DVD-Teil-12-Friedliche-Raeuber-Teil-1+2::622.html


----------



## NorbertF (31. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Wie kann ich die DVD bestellen? Also nicht die von Profiblinker, die hab ich schon. Sondern die von Birger und Steffen.


----------



## uwe gerhard (31. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



fantazia schrieb:


> das haben wohl eher die jungs von profiblinker entdeckt.
> http://www.hwangelshop.de/Video-DVD/Profi-Blinker-DVD-Teil-12-Friedliche-Raeuber-Teil-1%2B2::622.html


Das ist unbestritten, aber leider wurde die DVD kaum beachtet und das Thema kam bei den Anglern nicht an.
Birger aber kennt die Jungs vom Profi-Blinker Team persönlich und er weiss , daß die wirklich keine Spinner sind.
Darum wollte er das einfach selbst mal an verschiedenen Teichen ausprobieren und siehe da....es funktioniert.
Ü b e r a l l 
Gruß
Uwe
|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (31. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die DVD bestellen? Also nicht die von Profiblinker, die hab ich schon. Sondern die von Birger und Steffen.


Ich habe noch mehrere Exemplare, schick mir eine PN, dann geht das an.
Sie wurde übrigens hier an meinen Privatteichen gedreht.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Ich habe noch mehrere Exemplare, schick mir eine PN, dann geht das an.
> Gruß
> Uwe


hätte evt. auch interesse an den dvd`s.
darf man fragen was die  ca. kosten werden?


----------



## uwe gerhard (31. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



fantazia schrieb:


> hätte evt. auch interesse an den dvd`s.
> darf man fragen was die ca. kosten werden?


17€ +Versand|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (31. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Danke!


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> 17€ +Versand|wavey:


hört sich gut an#h.


----------



## NorbertF (31. August 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Maisgelbe A-Turbos hab ich auch bestellt....und leichte Köpfe dazu.
Jetzt gehts rund  Ich muss dringend mit meinen Karpfenspezi Kumpels angeln gehn wenn das klappt, die hauts um.
Aber erstmal heimlich üben


----------



## Hechtchris (6. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Ich habe vor 2 Tagen auch den versuch gestartet mit maisgelben turbos und mini köpfen dazu beides a/0

Erst ging ne weile nichts ich hatte 1 rute mit köfi und eben die Turbotail rute

Mein freund angelte mit mais und wurm der fing GAR NICHTS

Und ich konnte auf meinen turbotail 2 Giebel 1 richtig kapitales exemplar und 2 Karpfen überlisten


seit dem bin ich überzeugter turbotail karpfenfischer #h


----------



## KaiAllround (6. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 2 Tagen auch den versuch gestartet mit maisgelben turbos und mini köpfen dazu beides a/0
> 
> Erst ging ne weile nichts ich hatte 1 rute mit köfi und eben die Turbotail rute
> 
> ...




Wo sind die Fotos?


----------



## Hechtchris (6. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Das nächste mal mach ich welche aber mit dem Turbotail am maul gut sichtbar :m


----------



## Birger (6. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Ich sag doch das das geht. Und nicht nur Karpfen, auch Barben, Schleien, Brassen usw.
Ichwürde nie behaupten, dass es besser fängt als eine Naturköderrute, aber gleichwertig ist es allemal. NUR der größere Spaßfaktor ist eindeutig beim Twistern.
Also: ausprobieren!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



Birger schrieb:


> Ichwürde nie behaupten, dass es besser fängt als eine Naturköderrute, aber gleichwertig ist es allemal.


Und ich würde behaupten, dass es stark gewässerabhängig ist! 
Aber da wo es geht, ist das sicherlich ne spaßige Sache! |supergri


----------



## Birger (8. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und ich würde behaupten, dass es stark gewässerabhängig ist!
> Aber da wo es geht, ist das sicherlich ne spaßige Sache! |supergri



Hat bei mir bisher überall da geklappt, wo ich auch mit dem Twister an die Fische herankomme. Klar, in einem französischem See, wo die Karpfen 130m weit draußen auf irgendner Sandbank stehen sieht es mit einem 1g Twister schlecht aus.
Hab damit aber auch schon bei mäßiger Strömung in superklarem Wasser gefangen. Ich hatte in einem kleinen Fluss 4 Karpfen + 2 Barben, dazu noch etliche Fehlbisse und 2 Drillaussteiger (Karpfen ist mit der Strömung unaufhaltsam in die Büsche geflitzt). Meine 2 Kumpels hatten mit der Feederrute nur kleine Fische: Rotaugen, Döbel und so handlanges Gezeugs. In dem Fall war der Twister auch gut zum selektieren.


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und ich würde behaupten, dass es stark gewässerabhängig ist!
> Aber da wo es geht, ist das sicherlich ne spaßige Sache! |supergri


Bis jetzt hat es an jedem Gewässer geklappt.....#6Wie wärs mal mit ausprobieren, statt zu vermuten??
|wavey:


----------



## Hechtchris (8. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Da kann ich Birger nur rechtgeben

In einem kleinem Karpfenteich is das eine sehr geile sache !

Aber am größeren Baggersee ist das verschwendete zeit weil man nicht an die Fische rankommt !


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



Birger schrieb:


> Ichwürde nie behaupten, dass es besser fängt als eine Naturköderrute, aber gleichwertig ist es allemal.Also: ausprobieren!


Du bist wieder mal zu bescheiden.#q
Ich behaupte, daß es besser fängt als eine Naturköderrute.
Beweise gefällig?
Birger hat gegen 3 Mann mit 6 Naturköderruten im Vergleich innerhalb von 3 Std 3 Karpfen gefangen, die 3 Leute sassen schon die ganze Nacht da.... und nix....
Ja, ich höre euch schon ..Zufall.
Das bestreite ich.|krach:
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Da kann ich Birger nur rechtgeben
> 
> In einem kleinem Karpfenteich is das eine sehr geile sache !
> 
> Aber am größeren Baggersee ist das verschwendete zeit weil man nicht an die Fische rankommt !


Das käme auf einen Versuch an|wavey:


----------



## Hechtchris (8. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Das macht bestimmt der angebliche Turbotail lockstoff aus :q

#h


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

So ich habs gerade 2,5 Stunden versucht.
Schwefelgelbe A-Turbos mit grünem Kopf an 20er mono an ner Blechpeitsche.
Angefüttert mit Paniermehl und Dosenmais.
Leider keinen Zupfer aber ich glaube die Karpfen waren auch nicht da wo ich sie vermutet habe. Ist zwar ein guter Platz aber der Wind stand ungünstig heute.
Ist ein ziemlich langweiliges Fischen wenn nichts beisst, beim normalen Gummiangeln hat man ja mehr action allein durchs Werfen/Jiggen.
Ich werds trotzdem nochmal versuchen, vielleicht erst die DVD kucken wenn sie denn kommt.


----------



## NorbertF (15. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Die DVDs von Uwe habe ich bekommen und angesehn mittlerweile.
Herzlichen Dank! Zusätzlich hat er mir noch die DVD von Birger "Mit der Spinnrute unterwegs in Spanien" eingepackt.
Was soll ich sagen, ich bin begeistert!
Schönes Angelgewässer zum Karpfentwistern, ich bin nächstes Jahr auch eine Woche "da oben" dann komme ich vorbei (wenn ich darf).
Phänomenale Aufnahmen, das macht wirklich Lust auf selber probieren.
Auch die Welsdrills in Spanien sind schön. Birger du hast das gleiche equipment wie ich  Blechpeitsche, Diaflash, Technium, was ein Zufall 
Die Blechi war dir wohl zu schade zum Welse drillen? Schön zu sehn dass die Diaflash auch nen 2,10 Meter Wels packt. Hab ich meiner nicht zugetraut. Welche Schnur hast du da drauf?
Leute seht euch dir Filme an, ihr werdet es nicht bereun.
Dickes Danke an Uwe, Steffen und Birger


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

danke fürs lob!!! birger wird dir noch antworten, oder schreib ihm ne pn, der müsste grad bei sich zuhause sein und geht kaum online. die bp hatte er zu diesem zeitpunkt noch nicht, daher


----------



## Hechtchris (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

*Es gibt auch eine andere methode für die Ansitzer !

Turbotail am Vorfach mit Festblei ! Ihr werdet bestimmt lachen ... aber das fängt bestimmt seinen Fisch !*

Mit welchen Ruten twistert ihr auf Karpfen ?

Ich benutz eine Yad oakland 2,10 1 - 10 wg und technium 1000 !
und 18er Stroft Das macht richtig spaß !

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das ich nur so Leicht fische weil ich Fische bis allerhöchstens 10 pfund erwarten kann, dort wo ich Angle mit dieser Methode !


----------



## Hechtchris (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

gibts sonst keine Karpfentwisterer mehr ?


----------



## KaiAllround (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Kann man den noch so eine DvD erwerben? Würde mich sehr freuen....|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (3. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

hi,
klar gibt es die DVDs noch .Einfach mal Birger und Steffen kontaktieren
unter www.zandertwistern.de 
dort kann man die bestellen.
Die ersten Fänge 2008 auf Gummi-leider keine Karpfen,aber auch nett im Januar:
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/2665/steffenmitjanuarschleieet8.jpg
http://img258.*ih.us/img258/5196/januar2008schleieauftwibq7.jpg
Gruß Uwe


----------



## KaiAllround (3. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Ja ok habe sie schon:m Habe sie mir angeschaut und finde sie gut!!!#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Heute kann man Birger bei D-Max sehen. Mit Twister auf Barben und Karpfen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122663
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Hmm, habs gesehen.Aber die 4 Karpfen von Birger auf Gummi, die haben die gar nicht gezeigt, nur die Barbe...das hätte wohl keiner geglaubt, darum haben die das wohl rausgeschnitten.
Schade-
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Leider haben sie die 4 Karpfen auf Twister nicht gezeigt.|gr:
Schade eigentlich.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## zanderhechtfrodo (15. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

hast wohl zu viel Profiblinker geschaut


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*

Nöh, dem Birger aber zugeschaut, der diese Idee neu aufgegriffen und an meinen Teichen eben eine DVD darüber gedreht hat.
Nebenbei hat er es mir und einigen anderen beigebracht.

Das die Jungs von Profi Blinker das entdeckt haben ist unbestritten.
Nur wurde diese extrem fängige Angelmethode leider nicht beachtet, da der Film darüber strunzlangweilig war,mit ca über 70 Rotaugenfängen auf Turbotail, was schon über eine std dauerte..dann ein paar Brassen..und noch ne Brasse, und noch eine..bis das dann um die dicken Karpfen etc ging, da hatten viele schon ausgeschaltet, oder sind wahrscheinlich vorm TV eingeschlafen.
Gut, Köderfische kann man mit den Dingern auch fangen, das war der Eindruck ,den man da im Film bekam und gut.
Das da viel mehr möglich ist hat Birger bewiesen.
Auf der DVD von ihm sieht, man Wurf, Biss ,Anhieb Drill und Landung , alles ungeschnitten.
Fänge von Grasern, Karpfen ,Schleien und vieles mehr.
Das macht den Unterschied und jeder kann das nachmachen und ausprobieren.Spinnrute , Geflochtene mit 6-8kg Tragkraft,
Flouocarbonvorfach ,kleine Jigköpfe und gelbe Gummis oder Twister von 3-5 cm.
Anfüttern mit Paniermehl und Mais aus der Dose.Eine Futterspur legen ,keine Futterstellen.
Neben und auf der Futterspur angeln.
Den Köder nach dem Absinken auf dem Grund l i e g e n lassen,
ab und an ein paar cm heranzupfen und wieder liegenlassen. Wenn der Biss kommt ist es wichtig, nicht sofort anzuschlagen, sondern den Fisch einen halben Meter gehen zu lassen.
Nur dann sitzt der Anhieb.
Das find ich am schwersten bei dieser Methode.
Bisse kommen mehr als genug, aber die zu verwandeln bedarf es einiger Übung.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Birger (16. März 2008)

*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Wenn der Biss kommt ist es wichtig, nicht sofort anzuschlagen, sondern den Fisch einen halben Meter gehen zu lassen.
> Nur dann sitzt der Anhieb.
> Das find ich am schwersten bei dieser Methode.


 
So ungefähr . Wie genau verrate ich dir aber nicht, nachher fängste noch mehr als ich. 
Das geht nicht, bin doch so ein schrecklicher Neider...:q...


----------

